# connecting usb-C ethernet to a 4K



## ml1782

Has anyone successfully connected a usb-c ethernet adapter to a 4K ? I have tried without success. no new screen and no luck connecting to the network. I used my phone just to get it registered. now I can't use it. I want to get this working on an ethernet cable.


----------



## xberk

ml1782 said:


> Has anyone successfully connected a usb-c ethernet adapter to a 4K ? I have tried without success. no new screen and no luck connecting to the network. I used my phone just to get it registered. now I can't use it. I want to get this working on an ethernet cable.


This adapter working perfectly for me ..


----------



## ml1782

xberk said:


> This adapter working perfectly for me ..


Question, 
Did you see another screen or did it bypass the wifi setup on the 4K ? 
Thanks


----------



## 241705

There is also a UGREEN ethernet adapter on Amazon that works well. Just plug it in - the TS4K immediately recognized it was on wired ethernet and did not attempt any WiFi setup.


----------



## xberk

ml1782 said:


> Question,
> Did you see another screen or did it bypass the wifi setup on the 4K ?
> Thanks


The first time you connect the adapter to the usb-c port, I imagine you have to enter the network password .. I can't remember .. all I need to do now is connect the adapter to the usb-c port and that's all.

Here's a YouTube video on it:


----------



## shfawaz

So basically you’re plugging the USB C end of the Ethernet adapter into the TS4K and connecting the Ethernet cable to your switch. How does the TS4K get power then, or is that covered via the adapter?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## ml1782

shfawaz said:


> So basically you're plugging the USB C end of the Ethernet adapter into the TS4K and connecting the Ethernet cable to your switch. How does the TS4K get power then, or is that covered via the adapter?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


look at the 4K top is the HDMI cable
on the opposite end ( bottom is a port ) apply power here
on the right side is a USB-c port . connect ethernet here.

M


----------



## shfawaz

Oh my. I didn’t even notice that USB-C port. Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## 241705

With the UGREEN adapter, it uses the same port that the power plug would connect into. Power and network come into the UGREEN, and both pass through that adapter and into the "main" USB port on the TS4K, leaving the USB-C accessory port free for things such as USB drives, etc.


----------



## 241705

Here is it on Amazon


----------



## shfawaz

blackngold75 said:


> Here is it on Amazon


Thank you very much!

I ordered this one, as well as this one

https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Ether...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Which someone answered on Amazon that it works perfectly with the TS4k.


----------



## shfawaz

I can report that the Anker USB-C to Ethernet adapter does not work with the Tivo Stream 4k.
This is the one I use with my MacBook Pro and I tried it with the TS4k and unless I'm missing something, the TS4k does not recognize it.

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Ethern...=anker+ethernet+adapter&qid=1608228385&sr=8-8


----------



## arefin932

Any USB Ethernet adapter with asix ax88179 and asix ax88178 chipset will work. Android TV OS has built in drivers installed for those chipsets.


----------

